# Jekyll Island



## jwd539 (May 29, 2017)

Three keeper flounder in a couple hours fishing, nice way to start a vacation


----------



## jwd539 (May 30, 2017)

Picture added


----------



## ridgerunner404 (May 30, 2017)

what were you using for bait and how was you fishing?


----------



## jwd539 (May 30, 2017)

Gulp and off the rocks


----------



## JohnK (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks good. I go there a couple of times a summer and have never tried fishing off the shore. Next time I will for sure.


----------



## shallowminded (Jun 30, 2017)

They sure look tasty!  Well done!


----------

